#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Stood up. Should I forget her??

## mgclp5

After a romantic month of January with my new Isan gf, I had to go to a nearby country for a month. During my absence we kept in contact the entire time. She said she loves me, misses me and wants me to come back to her city. I fly back to Bangkok with little cash left while She arranges the hotel for me to stay at when I arrive back with her in northern Thailand. 
I get to Bangkok and prepare to take a train the rest of the way. She contacts me and says she wants to work in an outdoor market in Bangkok for a WEEK! I said: "no. If you want me, don't go to Bangkok or I will turn around and go to Vietnam or Bali". Her reply was just go to my city and wait for me". I'm thinking: ARE THAI WOMEN ALL CRAZY? I am such a sucker. I said to her: "ok I'll stay in BKK and we can see each other for an hour or 2 a day". She says "NO we cant see each other in BKK". 

She might be selling T-shirts on the street in front of my hotel right now for all I know? Yet i cant see her? 

Since this is my first Thai gf I'm wondering are they all like this?

----------


## dirtydog

She may have a _customer_?

----------


## good2bhappy

> She says "no I cant come to her in BKK.


mmmm worrying

----------


## FailSafe

> Since this is my first Thai gf I'm wondering are they all like this?


All?  No.  

Depends on where and how you find them, really.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I'm With DD. Scheduling conflict.

----------


## UpTooYou

It is a test of true love to wait for you Isan GF at her home, while she is in BKK organizing a new water pump.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

^^I concur.

----------


## Travelmate

walk away.

----------


## superman

> After a romantic month of January with my new Isan gf


Did you pay her for that "romantic month" or was it free ?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Definitely got another bloke in tow. These girls like to keep their options open until they're ready to commit.

----------


## Butterfly

other sponsor is coming in town, therefore will be busy for the week  :Smile: 

probably unannounced sponsor,

I hate it when that happens when I have a scheduled appointment at 5pm in some Nana hotel and she can't make it because "boyfriend" is in town.

----------


## taxexile

> After a romantic month


snigger

buy her flowers did you?

sit and wait around and you'll get reamed, steamed and dry cleaned by this little minx.

move on.

----------


## BobR

Have fun with the bar girls, treat them with dignity and respect and pay them generously and you will have the greatest time of your life here. Don't even think about getting involved with one or even having a long term live in.  The cultural problems even if she is well intended are too numerous for any relationship to survive.  Also, the reality is that most of these girls are motivated by money, not love.  Still, do not be too cynical, treat them nice and they will give you a great time.    Yes, you should forget about this one, an equally qualified replacement is quite easy to find.

----------


## kmart

You never lose your bird here, only your turn.

----------


## Loy Toy

Nothing to worry about mate as it is quite clear you have just lost your turn for a short period.

I suppose at the end of the day it boils down to the service she offers against the fees she demands and if she is worth waiting for do it. I'm also sure you can find a part-time fill in to take up the slack whilst she is working in Bangkok.  :Smile:

----------


## mgclp5

No bar girl. Almost a virgin at 40! Has her own truck. She's been without a man for so long she doesn't know anything. I'm going to miss that truck.

----------


## the dogcatcher

If you met her in a bar then she is a prossy. Just going to BKK for another job, just like you are her job at the moment.
This is Thailand, get used to it or leave.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> No bar girl. Almost a virgin at 40! Has her own truck. She's been without a man for so long she doesn't know anything. I'm going to miss that truck.


Sorry over lap post.
Errm, did you find out why "no meet in Bangkok"

----------


## the dogcatcher

You only have here word about her past.

----------


## Butterfly

> No bar girl. Almost a virgin at 40! Has her own truck.


ok mate, you need to get with the program. Anything above 30 means "expired" and you are wasting your time  :Smile: 




> She's been without a man for so long she doesn't know anything. I'm going to miss that truck.


a sucker born every minute  :mid:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Almost a virgin at 40!


What a ridiculous statement.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mate, forget about this one and find someone that can give you what you need for the short time you are here.

----------


## FarangRed

Her email is, sendmoremoneythebuffaloessick[at]yahoo? be careful if it is

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Don't even think about getting involved with one or even having a long term live in. The cultural problems even if she is well intended are too numerous for any relationship to survive.


Are non-bar Thai girls culturally different then?

----------


## mgclp5

Sorry for the bad grammar. I did not meet her in a bar. 

The only reason she gave that I cant meet her in BKK is: "I'm too far from your hotel".

 I think they have taxi's and buses in BKK right?

----------


## FarangRed

offer to pay her taxi fare

----------


## kingwilly

> I think they have taxi's and buses in BKK right?


no they dont, bangkok is a thatch roofed fishing village.....

----------


## FarangRed

One I had years ago spoke very good English in BKK and I was in Phuket I call her one night about 11pm and she starts speaking Thai which was usual I said to her speak English and she wouldn't, you can guess the rest

----------


## UpTooYou

Make her an offer she can't resist.

----------


## Happyman

When I was a kid the Salvation Army band used to play in the park bandstand . Always ended with the choir singing "Tell me the old old story"
This thread takes me back 60 years ! 

 :mid:

----------


## peterpan

> No bar girl. Almost a virgin at 40! Has her own truck. She's been without a man for so long she doesn't know anything. I'm going to miss that truck.


I'm with butty boy on this one, 40 yrs old shes ready for the knackers yard mate.
 My old lady heading toward 40, 4 yrs away, and I'm testing new models ready for the trading time now. 
I don't understand what almost a virgin is, do you only put the bell end in

----------


## Happyman

> I don't understand what almost a virgin is, do you only put the bell end in


Think he means 'wrong hole' -- probably pissed and the right one is only an inch or so away ! 

 :mid:

----------


## mgclp5

:smiley laughing: Make her an offer? I sent her a text saying i have a refrigerator full of food. It almost worked. 

Maybe I should just forget her. The Thai massage lady just gave me a nice upside down french kiss. How often does that happen here?

----------


## Thetyim

> I don't understand what almost a virgin is


It means the vagina was only installed last week

----------


## UpTooYou

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> I don't understand what almost a virgin is
> 
> 
> It means the vagina was only installed last week


 Means she has had a re-bore, stuffed in a leg of lamb and pulled the bone out. Common practice in NZ.

----------


## kiwinev

At least you can make soup out of that bone :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

> It means the vagina was only installed last week


a 40yr old ladyboy ? now that's pretty bad,

----------


## superman

> a sucker born every minute


 Him or her ?

----------


## Gerbil

> I'm going to miss that truck.


Kinky.  :bunny3:

----------


## StrontiumDog

> After a romantic month of January with my new Isan gf, I had to go to a nearby country for a month. During my absence we kept in contact the entire time. She said she loves me, misses me and wants me to come back to her city. I fly back to Bangkok with little cash left while She arranges the hotel for me to stay at when I arrive back with her in northern Thailand. 
> I get to Bangkok and prepare to take a train the rest of the way. She contacts me and says she wants to work in an outdoor market in Bangkok for a WEEK! I said: "no. If you want me, don't go to Bangkok or I will turn around and go to Vietnam or Bali". Her reply was just go to my city and wait for me". I'm thinking: ARE THAI WOMEN ALL CRAZY? I am such a sucker. I said to her: "ok I'll stay in BKK and we can see each other for an hour or 2 a day". She says "NO we cant see each other in BKK". 
> 
> She might be selling T-shirts on the street in front of my hotel right now for all I know? Yet i cant see her? 
> 
> Since this is my first Thai gf I'm wondering are they all like this?


Mate, walk...

She either as a husband or boyfriend already. 

You're just the next lamb to the slaughter. There's no way in hell she wouldn't or couldn't meet you. 

Even though I know you will, my advice is to not contact her again and don't answer calls.

Go to Soi Cowboy/Nana...find something new to play with (but don't fall in love with any of the first 20 to 30 girls you acquire...if fact any of them). 

Trust me. Heard this shit too many times. She's playing you.

----------


## StrontiumDog

> No bar girl. Almost a virgin at 40! Has her own truck. She's been without a man for so long she doesn't know anything. I'm going to miss that truck.


How can you be almost a virgin at 40?

You either are or you're not.....

Also, if this is true, how come? 

There are plenty of trucks out there....

----------


## withnallstoke

Book yourself into a nice high-rise hotel. Drink a lot. Plead with her one last time to see you. Then make like a lemming.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by mgclp5
> 
> 
> No bar girl. Almost a virgin at 40! Has her own truck. She's been without a man for so long she doesn't know anything. I'm going to miss that truck.
> 
> 
> I'm with butty boy on this one, 40 yrs old shes ready for the knackers yard mate.
> My old lady heading toward 40, 4 yrs away, and I'm testing new models ready for the trading time now. 
> I don't understand what almost a virgin is, do you only put the bell end in


hey ppan, ant the 40 mark, you can trade in for 2 20's.  but don't be too quick about it, regardless of age, some are keepers.

----------


## nedwalk

ferkin troll i reckon

----------


## BillyBobThai

When I first came to Pattaya, I was given the advice, to only keep a girl for a maximum of 3 days at a time.  If she is really good, wait a month or so and go it again.  Wish I had listened.

----------


## good2bhappy

what about the 3 days or the again?

----------


## Butterfly

> Go to Soi Cowboy/Nana...find something new to play with (but don't fall in love with any of the first 20 to 30 girls you acquire...if fact any of them).


a lot of hotties in Cowboy these days, found 2 new candidates in a week alone, a rarity these days

----------


## aging one

> found 2 new candidates in a week alone, a rarity these days


candidates for what mate?

----------


## klongmaster

Corrected your typo BF...




> I hate it when that happens when I have a scheduled appointment at 5pm in some Nana hotel and *he* can't make it because "boyfriend" is in town.

----------


## Beadle

> Maybe I should just forget her. The Thai massage lady just gave me a nice upside down french kiss. How often does that happen here?


I've had my anus licked while I was having a massage, so I'd say quite often.

----------


## pickel

> Originally Posted by mgclp5
> 
> Maybe I should just forget her. The Thai massage lady just gave me a nice upside down french kiss. How often does that happen here?
> 
> 
> I've had my anus licked while I was having a massage, so I'd say quite often.


Was the lady doing the massage embarrassed as she shoo'ed her dog away?  :Smile:

----------


## mgclp5

Where am I going to get good Isan food without her?

So, massage lady just a prosti?

----------


## britmaveric

^yes, massage birds do go with you for a price!

----------


## UpTooYou

> Where am I going to get good Isan food without her?


A smart bloke would be in her home town, eating Isan food and rooting her younger sister.

----------


## Mr Earl

> She may have a _customer_?


That's exactly what it is. :Smile: 
Don't worry and don't take it personal, it's simply the way it works here.

Pick up another "girlfriend" to fill in. That's what you're expected to do.
There are plenty out there.

----------


## mgclp5

_Go to Soi Cowboy/Nana...find something new to play with (but don't fall in love with any of the first 20 to 30 girls you acquire...if fact any of them)._ 

Where is that?

----------


## superman

> Where is that?


Yeah right. You having a laugh ?

----------


## Mr Earl

> _Go to Soi Cowboy/Nana...find something new to play with (but don't fall in love with any of the first 20 to 30 girls you acquire...if fact any of them)._ 
> 
> Where is that?


Asoke BTS station, exit on the north side and walk one block up Asok. Cowboy is the first soi on the right off Asok.
Butters advice is on the money BTW! Lighten up and have some fun!

----------


## mgclp5

Thanks for the advice. This is my first time in Bangkok. What is a soi?

----------


## superman

^


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Muadib

^^ After spending a month in her village and you don't know what a soi is??? 

Now we know you're having a laugh...

----------


## royston p

or less. :sexy:

----------


## FarangRed

is this prick still here guys? taking the piss now

----------


## FarangRed

i think we need some serious advice here from Missismiggins where is he when you need him for fuck sake

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Where am I going to get good Isan food without her?

you've gotta be shittin me...!

Full on gas cooker.........!

----------


## billy the kid

Ahem ,, Dear John,  just a wee note to let you know that the world has to move on now.

----------


## the dogcatcher

:dont feed the troll:

----------


## kingwilly

Yup, was a nice troll while it lasted, but I suppose an almost virgin is a gal who only does oral or anal, but refuses to allow anything up her clunge.  :mid:

----------


## DrAndy

what is a clunge? is it like a soi?

----------


## TizMe

> what is a clunge? is it like a soi?


Some of them, yes, but with fewer soi dogs inside, but the same number of Motocy Taxi riders!!

----------


## aging one

I like it when trolls go the one step too far and stick their feet in their mouths.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Do you reckon its mr pot?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> good Isan food


Never heard of it.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> what is a clunge? is it like a soi?


Nup bit bigger than that, something a 10 wheel truck can go down at speed

----------


## nigelandjan

> I've had my anus licked while I was having a massage, so I'd say quite often


I prefer a female massuese

----------


## DrAndy

> I like it when trolls go the one step too far and stick their feet in their mouths.


 
the trouble with a troll like this, taken from "troll101" standard issue, is that the same old responses are ejaculated by the same old posters

could do better

----------


## billy the kid

> Thanks for the advice. This is my first time in Bangkok. What is a soi?


 
 :yerman:   a bean ,  silly .

----------


## mgclp5

Sorry for trolling. Feeling a bit of a fever right now. Thanks for the advice. Seems like Thai women are the most reluctant or maybe 2nd? Chinese come in first place.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Not noticed reluctance from Thai ladies, in fact quite the opposite. 

My suggestion would be to meet a lot more Thai ladies. Hundreds in fact.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Sorry for trolling. Feeling a bit of a fever right now. Thanks for the advice. Seems like Thai women are the most reluctant or maybe 2nd? Chinese come in first place.


I might suggest that you look at yourself as the cause of the reluctance -- I have never experienced what you claim.

Chinese women are usually attracted by money. Pretty straight forward.

----------


## Muadib

^ And Thai women aren't??? 

As a matter of fact, I don't of many women anywhere that aren't attracted by $$$...

----------


## UpTooYou

Chinese women have bigger boobs!

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ^ And Thai women aren't???


Not to the degree that Chinese women are. Thai women are attracted by security and stability - which can take many forms; Chinese women only care about cold hard cash.

Combine that with the fact that most of them are unattractive, and you have a demographic that I'm not very interested in.

----------


## mgclp5

_"Reluctant"_ I have lots of phone numbers but cant get them to come near my hotel. I have to go to them. After flying 30hrs I like to be picked up at the airport. Finding a hotel by myself is something new to me. Maybe if I could speak a little Thai? There is a terrible language barrier here. I wish I had started coming here decades ago. I would know a few Thai phrases. I was able to learn Cantonese very quickly but I was a lot younger then. Chinese think of marriage as a business opportunity nothing more.   

_"Almost a virgin"_ I had to teach her how to kiss and some other things she never heard of. She said she only had one bf in her life for a short time. I believe her because of her lack of experience. 

I didnt meet up with her at all during this stay in Thailand. She called me several times crying. I told her its too late now I already bought the airfare to Vietnam.  

Time to check out and head for the airport. Thanks for the advice. I'll try to find that soi when i come back here in a couple of weeks.

----------


## Rascal

> Have fun with the bar girls, treat them with dignity and respect and pay them generously and you will have the greatest time of your life here. Don't even think about getting involved with one or even having a long term live in.  The cultural problems even if she is well intended are too numerous for any relationship to survive.  Also, the reality is that most of these girls are motivated by money, not love.  Still, do not be too cynical, treat them nice and they will give you a great time.    Yes, you should forget about this one, an equally qualified replacement is quite easy to find.


Can not recommend them. I would make damn certain you check her out, and you can if you are serious. Bar girls yes treat them fine, hope you don't get herpes or aids. Serious about those girls you would have to be crazy. No Way!

----------


## Rascal

> Originally Posted by Muadib
> 
> 
> ^ And Thai women aren't???
> 
> 
> Not to the degree that Chinese women are. Thai women are attracted by security and stability - which can take many forms; Chinese women only care about cold hard cash.
> 
> Combine that with the fact that most of them are unattractive, and you have a demographic that I'm not very interested in.


Only care about money that is a fact. :Smile:

----------


## TizMe



----------


## 12Call

All the OP had to say was "if you cannot meet me can one of your sisters or friends make the trip?" , that riles them everytime. 

It's like when in a hotel room and there is a knock on the door and one says "Who is it ?"

They go ballistic !

----------


## brian3673

delete number move on...
maybe better to change your number as well or she will just pester you..
sorry mate...

----------


## ossierob

enjoy enjoy enjoy...it is all good...

----------


## nedwalk

yep...next

----------


## FarangRed

one in, one out

----------


## oky

> _"Reluctant"_ I have lots of phone numbers but cant get them to come near my hotel. I have to go to them. After flying 30hrs I like to be picked up at the airport. *Finding a hotel by myself is something new to me.* Maybe if I could speak a little Thai? There is a terrible language barrier here. I wish I had started coming here decades ago. I would know a few Thai phrases. I was able to learn Cantonese very quickly but I was a lot younger then. Chinese think of marriage as a business opportunity nothing more.   
> 
> _"Almost a virgin"_ I had to teach her how to kiss and some other things she never heard of. She said she only had one bf in her life for a short time. I believe her because of her lack of experience. 
> 
> I didnt meet up with her at all during this stay in Thailand. She called me several times crying. I told her its too late now I already bought the airfare to Vietnam.  
> 
> Time to check out and head for the airport. Thanks for the advice. I'll try to find that soi when i come back here in a couple of weeks.



Maybe you shouldn't travel at all....

----------


## Sean46

Yep, just move on.

----------


## 7528620xs

I said: "no. If you want me, don't go to Bangkok or I will turn around  and go to Vietnam or Bali". Her reply was just go to my city and wait  for me". I'm thinking: ARE THAI WOMEN ALL CRAZY? I am such a sucker.

 :bananaman:

----------


## 7528620xs

Sorry over lap post.
Errm, did you find ou :Smile: t why "no meet in Bangkok"

----------


## Dreadlord

::chitown:: Oh I am so loving this !! had one myself, lucky me though I caught on real fast. Just move on, grab a beer and a number and just have fun. No need to get into a relationship. Rule #1 3-days with one girl, on to the next. No more. Rule #2 - Never say "Sure I will pay your rent if you leave the bar"- will never happen. 
Rule #3- Shag'em, tag'em forget'em. 

Oh, never go to the same bar 2x a week...so many to choose from- just go to the next one and grab a girl. 

I have never even been to Thailand yet, but I can tell you just from reading this forum that true, honest to god true love, you will not find here. Maybe companionship and someone to shag, but love...not happening.

----------


## astasinim

Hi Pat/Smeg  :sexy:

----------


## phomsanuk

Thanks to guys like you young and numbile LBFM's will continue to fill the shelves. BTW I'm sorry for your emotional suffering, someone has to do it.  ::chitown::

----------


## Dreadlord

> Thanks to guys like you young and numbile LBFM's will continue to fill the shelves. BTW I'm sorry for your emotional suffering, someone has to do it.



pfffft I am not sorry for his emotional suffering..its called life..deal with it or rent a room on the 13th floor and drink alot...

----------


## Mr Earl

Bangkok is teeming with lovely women.

No need to suffer in Bangkok.

Then pop over to Pattaya, which is teeming with fresh arrivals from Isaan.

For a change hop a flight to Phuket, and Patong Beach is awash with lovely ladies as well.
Happy hunting. :Smile:

----------


## teddy

wanking is far more satisfying than pretending a whore likes you. It's cheaper, cleaner and usually more enjoyable. And after the climax you can recline, think shit I saved 1,000 baht and then fall asleep without some knunt talking to you. Plus your hand never complains about sick buffaloes or nongs who can't study because they don't have sponsors.

----------


## kingwilly

> After a romantic month of January with my new Isan gf,


SO issan g/f in January. Indonesian girlfriend of 6 months now. (that you want to bring to the USA to marry...




> I'm thinking: ARE WESTERN BLOKES ALL CRAZY ABOUT ASIAN WOMEN? I am such a sucker.


I'm thinking I agree...

----------


## Cujo

> I have never even been to Thailand yet, but I can tell you


Classic.

----------


## Dreadlord

> Originally Posted by Dreadlord
> 
> 
>  I have never even been to Thailand yet, but I can tell you
> 
> 
> Classic.


Might want to finish the quote...its out of text. 

and...apparently, so are you   :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Dug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dreadlord
> ...


I think you mean out of context. No it's not. 


> I have never even been to Thailand yet, but I can tell you just from reading this forum that true, honest to god true love, you will not find here. Maybe companionship and someone to shag, but love...not happening.


 You say you've never been to Thailand but you're going to tell us about it. Classic.

----------


## DrAndy

> wanking is far more satisfying than pretending a whore likes you. It's cheaper, cleaner and usually more enjoyable. And after the climax you can recline, think shit I saved 1,000 baht and then fall asleep without some knunt talking to you. Plus your hand never complains about sick buffaloes or nongs who can't study because they don't have sponsors.


 
Oh dear, poor Teddy

only two choices, either wanking or whoring

----------


## Dreadlord

> Originally Posted by Dreadlord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dug
> ...


No, I mean your forgot the rest of the text. (As in OUT of Text) 

And if you see, I am reiterating what others have said. 

"but I can tell you from READING this forum" means, just as I stated. 

But hey this be da interwebs man...who cares right ?  :mid:

----------


## aging one

> I have never even been to Thailand yet, but I can tell you just from reading this forum that true, honest to god true love, you will not find here. Maybe companionship and someone to shag, but love...not happening. __________________


tosser, dont know your ass from a hole in the ground. You really cant be that stupid. From reading this forum.  What the fuck does that tell ya?

----------


## Dreadlord

> Originally Posted by Dreadlord
> 
> I have never even been to Thailand yet, but I can tell you just from reading this forum that true, honest to god true love, you will not find here. Maybe companionship and someone to shag, but love...not happening. __________________
> 
> 
> tosser, dont know your ass from a hole in the ground. You really cant be that stupid. From reading this forum.  What the fuck does that tell ya?



that most of the "tossers" on this forum are old loveless cynical bitches ?

----------


## welshtaffia

> _Go to Soi Cowboy/Nana...find something new to play with (but don't fall in love with any of the first 20 to 30 girls you acquire...if fact any of them)._ 
> 
> Where is that?


If i was you id walk straight down soi cowboy and give them the i might be back later if you are lucky look.. have a good look around and maybe you will find some one nice they are out there... but if i was you i would walk past all the bars down the soi cowboy turn right at the bottom of that soi turn right and a little walk up the road and there is a lovely fish and chip shop there ...thats the first place i head for when in bkk ..woman are two to a penny but a good cod and chips is hard to beat  :cmn:

----------


## welshtaffia

> Originally Posted by mgclp5
> 
> I'm going to miss that truck.
> 
> 
> Kinky.


think he meant to say gonna miss that cock

----------


## the dogcatcher

You will find love in Thailand.
You will find that Thai women love your money.
I don't 100% agree with DL, but nearly.

----------


## Dreadlord

> You will find love in Thailand.
> You will find that Thai women love your money.
> I don't 100% agree with DL, but nearly.


 :Smile:   ::chitown::

----------


## DJ Pat

> Hi Pat/Smeg


 
Even I wouldn't dare to start a thread like this.

Virgin at 40, ''can't'' kiss.

My arse.

----------


## DrAndy

> Virgin at 40, ''can't'' kiss my arse.


whatever

----------


## Aussie Tigger

move on mate happens to most, you are a customer only an at this moment she has a better offer. this is thailand and unless you are prepared to support her so she does not have to work then who can blame her for earning when she can.I love you comes after you have committed to her in every way, the most important financially.

----------


## DJ Pat

> .I love you comes after you have committed to her in every way, the most important financially.


Yeah then it's usually ''f**k off''

----------


## 12Call

Most here cannot afford Thai love and do not deserve it so keep on jogging.

----------


## Dreadlord

> Most here cannot afford Thai love and do not deserve it so keep on jogging.


Thai love is a misconception. Thai's love farang money, hate the way we smell and act FOR THE MOST PART. ( I throw that in for the ones that have managed to somehow find the 1% exception to the rule).

I only want thai love for 2 weeks a year. Don't care about the rest of my life. Like a lot of you, I will wait till I retire for thai love.

----------


## 12Call

> Originally Posted by 12Call
> 
> 
> Most here cannot afford Thai love and do not deserve it so keep on jogging.
> 
> 
> Thai love is a misconception. Thai's love farang money, hate the way we smell and act FOR THE MOST PART. ( I throw that in for the ones that have managed to somehow find the 1% exception to the rule).
> 
> I only want thai love for 2 weeks a year. Don't care about the rest of my life. Like a lot of you, I will wait till I retire for thai love.



I have never worked a day in my life so I must be deemed an exception to your rule but as you do not care about your own life must make me a winner !

GEMS is looking for a bitter cottage , you could move in until you top yourself or he murders you.

----------


## Dreadlord

> Originally Posted by Dreadlord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by 12Call
> ...



I see some of you not have basic reading skills. Let me make it so you understand. 

the 1% = Ex-pats that have found love with a Thai.  :UK: 

I am not looking for love and my vacation time is 2 weeks a year. I am a monger. Plain and simple. Bitter ? No. :smiley laughing: 

As far as you not working a day in your life, either you were born with a silver spoon in your mouth or you are just a complete and udder waste of space and you mooch off the taxpayers/government.  :mid:

----------


## pickel

> As far as you not working a day in your life, either you were born with a silver spoon in your mouth or you are just a complete and udder waste of space and you mooch off the taxpayers/government.


I was thinking it is proof that he really is a 12 year old.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 12Call

> Originally Posted by Dreadlord
> 
> As far as you not working a day in your life, either you were born with a silver spoon in your mouth or you are just a complete and udder waste of space and you mooch off the taxpayers/government.
> 
> 
> I was thinking it is proof that he really is a 12 year old.


 ::chitown::

----------


## 12Call

> Originally Posted by 12Call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dreadlord
> ...


Do you have any stats DL of Non Brits that have found love here in Thailand and with Thai's that do not live here ?

I sent all the Silver Spoons to Gems in Bournemouth as it has appeared he has fallen again on hard times  :mid:

----------


## Rogatm

No money No honey
Best way to get over one is get on top of another one

----------


## Cujo

I can't believe you guys even see these girls more than once (unless she's an exceptional fuck ) let alone get emotionally involved with them.

----------


## isanmick

maybe you are a tight arse and she dont want to be with you ?

----------


## 5150

> She may have a _customer_?


She may have ANOTHER customer

----------


## spacemanspiff33

> Originally Posted by 12Call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dreadlord
> ...



You've never been to Thailand, yet you speak like you grew up there and know everything and all there is to know about the place. Good to know theres an expert on this forum!!! I'll be sure to fire you a PM if theres anything I need clarification on.

I too spent months lurking forums before my first trip to LOS, and I ASSURE you, I was nowhere NEAR as prepared as I thought I would be (and I actually did grow up in SE Asia). 




The expression 'Better to keep your mouth shut and look like an idiot, than to open it and remove all doubt' comes to mind here.... :kma:

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> She may have a _customer_?
> 
> 
> She may have ANOTHER customer


Yep........count on it. Any time a Thai lady wants to meet you days later than your arrival, they have multiple boyfriends, so walk away and find another one. This time see if they always meet you at the airport with their family in tow and seems glad to see you. Too many good ladies here to count, so don't waste your time with one that has another engagement. 
As far as not being able to kiss. Thais don't kiss like westerners unless you haven't noticed. You will need to teach them all your western desires, but they are usually willing to learn.
Why would you go to Vietnam when you are already in the best grown up Disneyland in the world?

----------


## sunsetter

> Originally Posted by mgclp5
> 
> 
> _Go to Soi Cowboy/Nana...find something new to play with (but don't fall in love with any of the first 20 to 30 girls you acquire...if fact any of them)._ 
> 
> Where is that?
> 
> 
> If i was you id walk straight down soi cowboy and give them the i might be back later if you are lucky look.. have a good look around and maybe you will find some one nice they are out there... but if i was you i would walk past all the bars down the soi cowboy turn right at the bottom of that soi turn right and a little walk up the road and there is a lovely fish and chip shop there ...thats the first place i head for when in bkk ..woman are two to a penny but a good cod and chips is hard to beat


 
is it really that good in there? ive seen it, but never gone in

----------


## kmart

Some really happy shiny people in this thread.  ::chitown::  I'll bookmark this for anytime I'm having a shit day. Thanks.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> is it really that good in there?


Worst fish & chips on the planet.

----------


## Bettyboo

I went once, it was pretty 'mirky'...

Maybe Marmite is being a tad harsh, but I've never been back (I don't spend much time in those areas, of course, I'm sure others on the thread know the area much better than me.  :Smile: )

----------


## sunsetter

^^cheers marmers, that oh my cod place was shyte an all, never went back to there either

----------


## Bettyboo

^ sometimes Oh My Cod is okay. I've eaten the cod & chips 4 times; twice was good and twice was not... depends on the chef, as usual, if the owner/manager is not around...

----------


## can123

Surprisingly, they do a wonderful Kao Mun Gai at Ernie's Pie & Mash in Beaconsfield, which is only surpassed by the Kao Moo Daeng in Dai's in Llandewi Brefi.

----------


## DrAndy

> As far as not being able to kiss. Thais don't kiss like westerners unless you haven't noticed. You will need to teach them all your western desires, but they are usually willing to learn.


I wondered why her first kiss was different....now I know



> Why would you go to Vietnam when you are already in the best grown up Disneyland in the world?


and the rides don't have massive queues

----------


## nigelandjan

> wonderful Kao Mun Gai at Ernie's Pie & Mash in Beaconsfield,


Am going there today ,if I can park my lorry within 10 miles of it  I will have a bowlfull and give a second opinion

----------

